# Ride RX?



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about these bindings. I ride mostly all mountain and i was wondering if these were worth buying. Are they responsive? How good are the ratchets? Do they last long?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i tried the rx binding on my buddy's antic before.
They are comfortable and responsive. They seem durable as well. 
the rachets are smooth and the convertible toe strap did not slip while i was riding.
________
Gloriya cam


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the rx is the only low-end binding from ride that i would consider


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a great binding, i would higly recommend it. I've had Ride bindings since day one and love them. They are great all mountain bindings, very responsive, and u will almost never run into any trouble with them because they are very durable.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Definitely durable. I grabbed the 07-08s RXs last Spring post-season for cheap and have put right around 50 days on them this season mostly doing park. They are super solid and everything but the backs and straps seem to be made out of metal, but they're not that heavy.
In fact I thought they were more of a mid-range binding instead of budget-level. I've stepped on the rachets a few times by accident but everything still works. Though one thing is I wish they were easier to push and keep out of the way when stepping in standing up.
Highly recommended.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

great bindings, not the lower end... the ex is lower end. but they are great for all mtn. they feel and are very durable, they are also responsive and the ratchets work well even when jammed with snow/ice, it makes no difference.

Also on day in the park i didn't ollie high enough to get onto a rail and so my front binding actually hit the corner of the rail putting all the force on my left binding toe ratchet, i ended up doin a couple front flips, but got up and thought for sure i broke my bindings, but i checked the ratchet out and all that is left from the impact is a tiny scratch and a red mark, cause the rail was red. the ratchet works just the same as after the impact. im very impress with the bindings (i have the 07-08 bindings btw)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

i have them. i really like them. the only thing i have to say about them that is wrong is that some of the paint is chipping off. but thats to be expected of any binder


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

My cuz uses these bindings and he likes them, also very durable. Hopefully he puts a review up as well


----------

